# Frage zur Speicheraufrüstung bei einem Lenovo Notebook



## Turamath (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich beabsichtigte meiner Frau das Lenovo Ideapad N581 MBA4XGE zu kaufen. 

Da es lediglich über 4MB RAM verfügt, habe ich direkt einen weiteren 4 MB Kingston Riegel mitbestellt. 
Da ich bislang noch nie an Notebooks herumgeschraubt habe, hätte ich nun gern im Vorfeld erfahren, wie der Einbau vonstatten geht, bzw. auf was ich achten muss?! 

Danke im voraus für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Speicheraufrüstung bei einem Lenovo Notebook*

Der Einbau ist bei modernen Notebooks simpel, da hast Du oft eine Klappe, unter der direkt das RAM liegt, manchmal muss man auch eine größere Klappe abnehmen, unter der auch noch Festplatte usw. erreichbar wären. meistens steht das auch in der Anleitung drin, wie man das macht.

Und wenn Du es hier kaufst: LENOVO IDEAPAD N581 MBA4XGE-8GB Notebook (39cm (15,6"); Pentium; 8GB RAM; 500GB HDD; FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de   da liegt schon ein zweiter, natürlich passender Riegel dabei. Der Shop ist seit vielen Jahren etabliert, auch wenn der Name vlt. "seltsam" erscheint, wenn Du von dem Shop zu ersten Mal hören solltest. Da bist Du mit Versand bei 367€.

Wobei der Aufpreis von 30€ an sich recht hoch ist, finde ich...   Wenn Du die 4GB-Version des Notebooks und weitere 4GB getrennt kaufen willst, dann wären diese Riegel hier von den Daten her passend: SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin mit Einzelmodulgröße: 4GB, Anzahl Module: 1x, Speichertakt: 1333MHz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   aber ob die dann wirklich 100% mit dem verbauten Riegel harmonieren, weiß ich nicht...  notebooksbilliger selbst verlinkt diesen RAM: KINGSTON ValueRAM 4GB 1333MHz DDRIII für Notebooks bei notebooksbilliger.de wenn du bei der 4GB-Version auf den Link zu passendem RAM klickst. 

Das wäre also der hier: Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 4GB PC3-10667S CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3S9/4G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



so oder so ist aber die Frage, ob bei dem billigen Notebook 8GB überhaupt was bringen ^^


----------



## Turamath (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Speicheraufrüstung bei einem Lenovo Notebook*

Hi Herbboy und Danke für deine Tipps,

ich habe mir das Lenovo IdeaPad N581 MBA4XGE bei Amazon bestellt. Hier der Link-> Lenovo IdeaPad N581 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Unter der Rubrik "Kunden, die diesen Artikel gekauft haben, kauften auch" 
habe ich dann einen kompatiblen 4 GB Speicherriegel mitbestellt (Kingston ValueRAM PC3-10600 Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB (SO-DIMM, 204-polig 1333 MHz) DDR3 RAM). Hier der Link-> 
Kingston ValueRAM PC3-10600 Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB DDR3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das Lenovo Notebook gibt es auch bei notebooksbilliger unter diesem Link -> LENOVO IDEAPAD N581 MBA4XGE Notebook (39cm (15,6"); Pentium; 4GB RAM; 500GB HDD; FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de

Allerdings habe ich dort übersehen, dass es dort ebenfalls versandkostenfrei ist. Außerdem verlangt Notebooksbilliger für 4GB Ram Aufrüstung (übrigens auch Kingston Ram) satte 54€. Das fand ich erheblich überteuert bis angrenzend unseriös , worauf ich mich für Amazon entschieden habe. Eigentlich kann man meiner Erfahrung nach bei keinem der beiden Anbieter was falsch machen, aber in diesem spez. Fall, war das nun mal das Zünglein an der Waage für Amazon. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall beruhigend zu wissen, dass ich mir für das Einschieben eines weiteren Speicherriegels keinen neuen Feinmechanikerwerkzeugkoffer zulegen muss  Ich werde nachberichten auf welche Weise sich der zusätzliche Speicherriegel beim Lenovo IdePad N581 einbauen lässt. Insofern es mir gelingt 

Tante Edit sagt: Ich sehe gerade, dass unter deinem Link das Notebook mit selber Ausstattung, jedoch mit 8 GB, 359€ kosten soll. Ist zwar immer noch 10-11€ teurer als bei Amazon aber immer noch deutlich günstiger, als wenn ich die 4GB Variante über das eingeblendete Dropdown Menü auf 8GB erweitere und es dann 383€ kostet. Seltsam diese Preisdifferenz.

Amazon vereint unter dem o.g. Link alle Varianten des N581. Also vom B970 bis zum i5 Prozessor, hat aber eine Überschrift für alle, in der als Ausstattungsmerkmal die integrierte Intel HD4000 Grafik angepriesen wird, die im B970 Prozessor allerdings kaum integriert sein dürfte. Auch recht irreführend.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Speicheraufrüstung bei einem Lenovo Notebook*

die 54€ kommen daher, dass DIE es Dir schon einbauen und darauf auch eine "Garantie" geben. Du siehst ja, dass der Riegel selbst da keine 20€ kostet, das hatte ich oben schon verlinkt: KINGSTON ValueRAM 4GB 1333MHz DDRIII für Notebooks bei notebooksbilliger.de  du hast halt die "Konfiguration"-Popups rechts von Produktfotos gewählt, da steht nicht nur der Riegel selbst, sondern da steht "AUFRÜSTUNG auf...", also inkl. Einbau.

ach ja: das NBook ist ohne Windows, das hast Du gesehen?


----------



## Turamath (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Speicheraufrüstung bei einem Lenovo Notebook*

Jo, habe ich gesehen. Da kommt Win7 x64 drauf. Dann hätte ich ihn tatsächlich auch dort bestellen können.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Speicheraufrüstung bei einem Lenovo Notebook*

Macht ja nix, das tut sich ja kaum was. Wollte nur das Missverständnis ausräumen, dass notebooksbilliger den RAM zu horrenden Preisen verkauft  

Kannst ja dann berichten, ob es einwandfrei und leicht aufzurüsten war und funktioniert. Nicht vergessen: vor dem Einbau erden, also zB an nen Wassrhahn oder Heizkörper packen.


----------



## Turamath (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Frage zur Speicheraufrüstung bei einem Lenovo Notebook*

Eine Anleitung wie man auch die zweite Speicherbank bestückt war beim Lenovo nicht dabei. Er verfügt auch über keine Klappe über die man schnell den zweiten Riegel einschieben kann.

Ich habe daher das Notebook umgedreht und die große Abdeckplatte, welche mit zwei Kreuzschrauben gesichert war, gelöst und abgenommen. Darunter befand sich unten rechts der Arbeitsspeicher. Der bereits verbaute Riegel befand sich am Grund der Öffnung und die noch zu bestückende Bank lag eine Ebene darüber, leicht nach vorne versetzt. Das Einschieben des Speichers war etwas hakelig. Mit meinen großen Pranken war es etwas fummelig. Alles in allem hat es vielleicht 10 Min. gedauert. 

Ich frage mich allerdings wirklich, ob die 4GB es nicht auch getan hätten. Vermutlich sind die vorhandenen 4GB Speicher schon recht gut mit der restlichen Hardware abgestimmt und entspricht der voraussichtlichen Bestimmung als Office PC. Naja, sei es drum. Die 20 Mäuse kann ich noch verschmerzen


----------

